# ISO recipe for Native American Fry Bread



## Glorie (Jan 12, 2009)

My husband used to live in AZ and LOVES Indian fry bread.  I'd like to make him some - anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is one Miss Glorie...When my son was in Scouting we used to make one very, very similar to this....


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 12, 2009)

You can use all purpose flour and regular milk for that one too...


----------



## Glorie (Jan 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Here is one Miss Glorie...When my son was in Scouting we used to make one very, very similar to this....


 
Thank you Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

Glorie said:


> Thank you Uncle Bob!



You're Welcome!! I think the use of the powdered milk adds an element of authenticity to the bread...Be sure to stick a feather in your hair when you serve it to your husband!! 

Have Fun and Enjoy!!!


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 12, 2009)

I know a Dineh woman who has a concession trailer out at Four Corners Monument. She sells frybread, Indian tacos, coffee, sodas, etc. She adds mayonnaise to her frybread recipe. I don't, however, know how much.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

I went looking for a recipe for Sopapillas and ended up getting recipes for them, Indian Fry bread, and one other thing all very similar to each other:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/iso-tnt-sopaipillas-recipe-53968.html
There are several recipes in there to choose from, I plan on trying most of em in the next couple of months, LOL!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 13, 2009)

Mmmm--Navajo tacos.  A piece of frybread, smear on a layer of refried beans topped with hamburger, then cheese, lettuce, salsa, sour cream.  Mmmmm.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 14, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> Mmmm--Navajo tacos. A piece of frybread, smear on a layer of refried beans topped with hamburger, then cheese, lettuce, salsa, sour cream. Mmmmm.


 
And that's just how I plan to serve it!    I can't wait!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 15, 2009)

You all are making me wish there was a pow-wow in town!


----------

